# Petrified ...............



## rdabpenman (Jul 17, 2019)

Bone of some sort on a SS One Piece Core.
Size 6 X 5mm Wide.

Les

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## jasonb (Jul 17, 2019)

That's pretty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 17, 2019)

That is very good looking. I bought some petrified bone and some coprolite to make some scales. This gives me an idea for the scraps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 17, 2019)

Home run, again! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm diggin these rings. And this one is very cool.
Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2019)

That is one very nice ring Les.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 17, 2019)

I am impressed with all of them but this bone one is a home run.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 18, 2019)

Really nice, I'm sure it will sell easily. When it comes to rings and bracelets I've often wondered what size you stock. I can only imagine the inventory would have to be huge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2019)

Very nice! The bone looks great against the silver core.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 18, 2019)

That's a good looking ring! where do you get your cores Les?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 19, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> That's a good looking ring! where do you get your cores Les?



Barry,
I get the cores at Craft Supplies USA
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/t/58/Jewelry-and-Vanity

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Jul 19, 2019)

Would be worn proudly. Eye candy. Beautifully done

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------

